# friday pics!!!!



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Today is friday right?


Getting the new addition to our family used to the boat


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sunrise over the back 40 yesterday


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

new sticky's...


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

The Motley crew hard at work...I'm gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Remi last weekend. Wanted a boat ride
New counter tops. Caulking still to come 









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*took her out*

well got to the water for the first semi sucessful trial Run. 31.56MPH at 4300 rpms. replacing the bad coil that is another culprit and hopefully headed for another run this weekend. First shots of her in the water. ( sorry my old man isnt tech savy with the smart phones)


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Wife and her new 'pig' gun before and after success, no pic of pig...it was naaasty. Ha NO wonder they see NO deer on their side of blind, 2 of my lovely grandaughters.....


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Only have a few pic's this week.

Burned a big brush pile we had in the back of our place on Saturday. 









One of our rosters wanted to try a balancing act LOL. 









We BBQ'ed some ribs on Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Enjoying my warm shop this morning. In spite of my screaming gout in my toe!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Freshly finished for Down South Lures!!-


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The Beer Can house
The new dog park on Buffalo Bayou (or maybe the new people park?? ha)
Built a sparrow trap (it works)
Rock chunkers
God Bless Texas


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Fish Specialist said:


> Freshly finished for Down South Lures!!-
> 
> View attachment 2018841
> 
> ...


 Nice work!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Random pics from the 2015 SA Rodeo Calf Scramble.

The kids love the selfies and we're getting great responses on Facebook.

.



























Sarah Jane is a winner from last year. Such a sweetheart. She won 4th place with Eleanor, her Red Angus Heifer. It's kids like her that keeps me coming back year after year.



















Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

our first attempt at raised garden. we have brocoli, green beans, cucumber, tomatoes, jalapino, squash, onion, carrot and lettuce going. strawberrys in a pot on the porch. i tried to convince the wife that may be to much for our 4ftx10ft box but who knows. my 4yo is loving it and thats the best part


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My new PB, CPR'd in Mansfield last month. 31+" and 9.5lbs
My son sight casted a big ugly in Rockport a few weeks back.
Cool shot my wife snapped in Cedar Bayou.
Wife feeding some of the Mansfield yard rats.
The custom lanyard my son tied for me, he's has started selling them and can't tie them fast enough.
Post Cedar Bayou winter survey was done last week, biologist in charge sent me this pic. He said there was 1000's of these little guys being carried into Mesquite and Aransas via CB/VS, just as many juvenile redfish being carried in as well. Great stuff.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My son,, Pre Goalie days,, He is now 27 and a golf professional

Box

Jo Jo after a long night on Possum watch

TBT Ryan Palmer thanking my wife with autogragh


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Progress on the bar.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tabbs!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ouchie


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

a) Picked up a brass "port" light at an estate sale in central TX.
b) What I found wrapped up in the prop shafts on the offshore boat last time I serviced the lowers.
c) Hung one of mom's Christmas gifts.
d) A young barbados sheep and chihuahua decided to crash my dad's service last week. He would have thought this was funny as heck. Gotta love the small towns.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

The kids and their buddy out having a little fun.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying the HOV lane out



My littlest valentine



My dog did not like getting her core sampled at the vet, she hid under the bench for the rest of the visit


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Couple of the girls enjoying their salad with shredded cheese, sunflower seeds, blueberries, sliced cherry tomatoes and a splash of hen scratch! 

Sargent breakfast with pan seared still quivering dock trout!


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> My son,, Pre Goalie days,, He is now 27 and a golf professional
> 
> Box
> 
> ...


Whats the Ed Special doing in the box?!? I'll assume you have the other one tied on!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My youngest son Christian and his date for the lower RGV Cotillion Ball held in Brownsville last Saturday. 
He stopped by the store to hit me up for money for dinner with his date, boy I remember those younger days!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My sweet daughter "made" me a birthday "cake". 
Chillin with the chickens in the front yard. 
Beautiful day at the lake.
finally decided to go with cedar for the truck.
Brides new ride.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and my helper


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A few geese from yesterday.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

40 yard robin hood with "new to me" bow. I hit the nocks all the time but never had one do this. 

$3.48 worth of chicken (5 leg thigh sections) makes two layers in the BE. Makes perfect chicken sitting on the skewers.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy Friday!*

Been a long week! Looking forward to a good weekend in Houston!

1 - Cant wait for one of these soon
2 - Miss my Sleigh!
3 - Colts getting haircut
4 - Momma in Ms Fit magazine. Salads paying off!
5 - V-Day Home dinner
6 - Flounda.....Dave can you come cook em?
7 - Dinner out


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> Whats the Ed Special doing in the box?!? I'll assume you have the other one tied on!


Indeed, always need a backup ED Special


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

flyingvranch said:


> enjoying my warm shop this morning. In spite of my screaming gout in my toe!


nice shop!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'm still celebrating that "new gun feeling" I got when I picked up these to lovelies at a gun show about a month ago. I am happy to see that at 70 I can still hit the paper at 15 yards. :bounce: The only thing better than a new 1911 is TWO new 1911s!

1. On top is the .22 lr Sig 1911-22. On bottom is the .45 acp Ruger SR-1911. I love these guns!!!!

2. The Sig at 15 yds

3. The Ruger at 15 yds

I will have an up date on them in a "Friday pics" thread in the near future when I've had a chance to get some custom grips on 'em. Till then.....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Flava Week*

Hey Jay, I can make a Flounda Margarita Salad sided with Flounda Ceveeche. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tangerine glaze Cheeken thighs. Marinaded in a Ancho , pas ilia chili citrus marinade.Sided with saffron asparagus roasted pepper rice topped with a citrus Chipotle dressing

Ground Turkey Sweet Potato Spicy Southwestern Casserole = Yummy

Valentines Dinner - Fresh Caught Flounda Served on top of Fried Green and Red Creole Tomatoes that were dipped in a buttermilk /egg solution along with a Red Pepper Shrimp Chive Remoulade. Flounda Cheeks were the appetizer.

George Washington Salad

Southwest Seafood Stew ( Healthy Version )

Mardi Gras Speckled Trout !

Half shell Sheepshead - Italian Dressing Creole Mustard base sided with Summer Squash Delight

All in one Pork Chop Skillet - Steam veggies with the browned chops on the bottom covered and steamed with some cheeken broth.....

Buuuuurrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Must spread.......


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Same here. Somebody hit Dave. Dude you're on Fiyaa!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I got him covered. Dav, you have outdone yourself today. I always spend Friday afternoons looking for something to eat after I see your contributions to Friday Pics. But nothin' in my 'fridge looks nearly as good as the stuff in yer pics.!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Flounda Margarita Salad sided with Flounda Ceveeche

Dave!! Im headed to Houston tonight after our baseball game....might take you up on that! Actually have quite a bit of time to kill tomorrow and may hit up FTU haven't been there on ih - 10 since i moved from houston!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Dave, If I was a purty woman, I'd wanna marry you


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Flyingvranch said:


> Enjoying my warm shop this morning. In spite of my screaming gout in my toe!


Ask your Doc about Colcrys. You could fly your plane here today with nothing more than a string. It's howling on the coast.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

*gout*

Nice lookin cub, I just got into Gliders, cool sport.

Get to the DR, With that Gout, Get on the pills and live 
a happy life afterwards.

Good luck!

Joe



Flyingvranch said:


> Enjoying my warm shop this morning. In spite of my screaming gout in my toe!


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

Running this beautiful new Boston Whaler 250 Outrage down to Aransas Pass in the morning to meet its happy new owners!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I got him covered. Dav, you have outdone yourself today. I always spend Friday afternoons looking for something to eat after I see your contributions to Friday Pics. But nothin' in my 'fridge looks nearly as good as the stuff in yer pics
> 
> HA...I don't think anybody's fridge has anything close to that in it!!
> Linda


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jaycf7 said:


> Flounda Margarita Salad sided with Flounda Ceveeche
> 
> Dave!! Im headed to Houston tonight after our baseball game....might take you up on that! Actually have quite a bit of time to kill tomorrow and may hit up FTU haven't been there on ih - 10 since i moved from houston!


Head North if you got time. Bring a small bottle of Don Julio Resosado and your Flounda .



Walkin' Jack said:


> I got him covered. Dav, you have outdone yourself today. I always spend Friday afternoons looking for something to eat after I see your contributions to Friday Pics. But nothin' in my 'fridge looks nearly as good as the stuff in yer pics.!


 Thanks, I can help you with a simple shopping list.. Most of this weeks were basics..



OnedayScratch said:


> Same here. Somebody hit Dave. Dude you're on Fiyaa!


 Kitchen Inferno Scratch...



Mrschasintail said:


> Must spread.......


I cooked that Valentines Flounda as a single plate.. One Day... :bounce:



Nwilkins said:


> Captain Dave, If I was a purty woman, I'd wanna marry you


 If its dark and the Reposado is flowing, one might say I Do..:rotfl:


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Went to the Miami Boat Show and had to go down to Robbie's in Islamorada and hand feed the Tarpon.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Roller Derby!!
2. Fat Tuesday Dinner Before
3. Fat Tuesday After


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Snagged a semi-pig with Cochran Wednesday Night...7# on the Boga...Pushin 28"


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my beautiful wife and baby..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bonehead said:


> Me and my helper
> View attachment 2019249


that last one is a classic.......i would frame it.


----------

